# Stay Away From This Bag



## chuck9044 (Jan 16, 2011)

I bought this bag target at Dicks Sporting Goods for $25 on sale so what the heck, I'll try it. Turns out I should have kept my money, it is by far the worst target I have ever used. I shot 6 arrows with my Evo into it and I noticed it had a good smack when the arrows hit but when I went to pull the arrows it was like pulling teeth. It was so unbelievably hard that it wore me out! I didn't want to give up on this bag yet so I turned it around and shot another 6 arrows, big mistake. It was more of the same, my axis arrows get hung up on the stuffing inside and are almost impossible to remove. You can see the large hole on the lung, that is where I had to cut my arrow lose with a knife. The only good thing is my wife and kids bow don't hang up it the target so they can use it. Their bows are 40lbs to 50lbs so they don't penetrate as far as my EVO.


----------



## Yheti (Nov 12, 2011)

My buddy had that issue too... after looking over his gear I found it was his arrows (not trying to protect D icks, I actually loathe that place lol). There was a "lip" so to speak between his fieldpoints and arrow shaft. Swapped his points with some of mine and sure enough they glide out easy now!


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I will second your opinion Chuck, what a POS. I did the same thing, shot 5 ACC's into a brand new one and about pulled my guts out trying to remove them. I ended up hanging this POS behind my Morrel bag target that was getting shot out in the center and it works for this as the Morrel bag slows the arrows down enough that they don't stick into the bag on the back far enough to make removal to difficult. BTW, the ACC's have glue in points that are the same OD as the shaft.


----------



## Yheti (Nov 12, 2011)

Interesting... the problem was solved in my buddy's case. Personaly I use a block style target that "heals". Either way, I think the bag IS junk... after a few days of shootin I can see that the integrity of the bag itself would be so riddled with holes that its rediculous. That's why I cringe when I hear someone say they are going to "Such n Such" Chain Store or "Sporting Goods Store". SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL ARCHERY SHOP!!!! NOT some CEO of a company whom has likley never even held a bow let alone shot one or been hunting!


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Good info. I was thinking of getting one to throw out behind work to shoot at during breaks.


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

I had the same problem with mine. I just switched out the points i was using went to a rounder point instead of the pointer ones works fine for me.


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Size Matters*

I had a similar issue with the targets at my gun club. There are around 2 dozen different diameters of field tip that should be matched to the arrow diameter. Look on Cabela's site, they sell them all in a couple different styles. Hope this helps.


----------

